# Coming to portugal



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone I am coming to live in portugal soon, I have some questions , can I get a 6 months tourist visa to live there? Can I import a car there? How much has the property market went Down since 2008 ? In your opinion is it worthwhile buying property in today's economic climate? What's the pros and cons of living in the algarve? Thanks hope your all happy in your lives . Bye bye


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

3 month tourist visa.
Yes, you can import a car but it is a pita.
Property market has dropped maybe 20%. This is a guess.
Yes, it is worthwhile to buy if you can get a mortgage, have cash and have the proper visas etc. It really depends on what type of property you are looking for and where, though. Also, don't buy if you are thinking of a quick turnaround.
Pros of living in the Algarve: fab beaches and weather, international schools if necessary, easy enough access to the region via the airport. Easy to rent property if you have to leave.
Cons: Living expenses are higher, too many tourists in July and August, too much English is spoken. The area has lost some of its Portuguese feel due to the level of tourism. Lousy touristic developments that litter the countryside, either in disrepair or not finished. More advantage *may* be taken of the expat owner. Some people say that the people are nicer up north. Maybe this is true, but I think that the people in the Algarve are pretty dang nice. The only downside in the Algarve for me is that there are too many British* who want to pretend that they are living in a suburb of Birmingham there.


*this is not meant to be a condemnation of all of the British living in the Algarve.


----------

